# What kind of audio (speakers) do these GTOs come stock???



## gtoshayan (Aug 25, 2011)

i just got a 2006 Brazen GTO and i think the speakers are stock... but they have amazing bass. it hits hard for stock. Do your GTOs do that too or is mine not stock? 

and what is in the trunk where it takes up most of the space of the trunk? are those the subs?


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yours must not be stock, my stock speakers suck balls and have little to no bass. That huge thing in the trunk is your fuel tank.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

The stock speakers can provide some good base. Assuming someone has tweaked the switch on the amp (located in the driver quarter panel in the trunk). You can get some good bump from the stockers.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

gtoshayan said:


> and what is in the trunk where it takes up most of the space of the trunk? are those the subs?


Gas tank









Factory subs are on top.


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

are there boxes where the subs are


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

there are no boxes. the stock speakers are crap quality, but still sound great. i posted a ton of info about the goat audio system.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/audio-questions-answered-33105/


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

My goat sounds pretty good for stock speakers i'd think, every friend i've ever taken out for a spin commented that it puts out a ton of bass for stock speakers.


----------

